# Might purchase a Kayak



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm seriously thinking of purchasing a kayak. 

I tried a few of the old style "sit in" types when I was a kid up in Maine. They intrigued me then and still do now. I'm leaning towards a "sot".

I want somthing that I can use in the backwaters, and also launch through the surf.
I am also wanting a "yak" thats very "fishable"...........if thats even a word.

I'm 6' 2" and 205 lbs........with some long legs, so I need some thing forgiving in the leg room dept.

Could some of you guys and gals point me in the right direction. I really hate talking to dealers without having an idea on whats a fair price , or having them sell me some thing that might not suite my needs properly.

Money isn't a issue, but I want the most bang for my dollars. I want a serious fishing kayak.

Thanks everyone...............and be safe.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

money is a BIG[/SIZE] Issue for me. I want a sot to. for fishing also.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

check out this site. http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/choosing_a_fishing_kayak.asp

plenty of good info on there.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I recently purchased a Quest by Hobie. I'm 5'10' at 230 plus. comfortable, quick, well equiped and plenty of foot peg adjustment left. length is about 14 feet, I don't have a problem getting it on or off my truck to the water as long as I'm close. I'd suggest giving Wild River Outfitters a call, they have a number of yaks you can check out at a nominal fee that goes towards your final purchase. 

g'd luck in your quest, Tim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tarpon 140..with tha Anglers Kit and the rudder....IMHO...money well spent..........


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

J_lannon, after you get a yak, you won't look back. Just came off local lake with my son. It was beautiful and relaxing. People on shore just stared at us while we poke around everywhere for fish.

I was in the same place as you about two month ago. There are many yaks to look at and sometimes it gets really confusing. I suggest you demo some yaks or headout to TKAA (I see that you reside in VA beach) and meet some folks. I'm sure they are more than glad to point u to right direction.

Check out the prices on kayakfishingstuff.com. You can use their price as a average quote for a given yak. When I was researching for best price, everyone seems to have the same price unless you find a demo or clearance sale. Used yaks might be a way to get a great yak pre-rigged cheap. 

Check out this website, if you are interested in a package deal. They are currently having free freight and no tax sale. 
http://www.shopgetoutdoors.com/

For your size, you should try the OK Drifter, OK Prowler 13 and 15, Malibu X-Factor, WS Tarpon 160 or Heritage Fisherman.


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

when you find a kayak that you like, be sure that you check out appomatox river company in newport news... they usually beat wildriver outfitters prices by $85 and up.. I was going to by a tarpon 140 from them until I found out that ARC sold them for $95 cheaper! I think thats well worth driving over the bridge for the savings!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

They'll even give you a 10% discount on accessories for driving over. Bought my wifes Tarpon 120 over there a few weeks ago for $589 but wasn't impressed with the staff at the Yorktown location.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the great feedback guys. 

I'm giving the Wilderness T160i some thought. I am looking to see where I can rent one for a day to make sure its the one for me.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have three Tarpons 120, 140, 160, just give me a call for a demo. 757-403-0734


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> Thanks for the great feedback guys.
> 
> I'm giving the Wilderness T160i some thought. I am looking to see where I can rent one for a day to make sure its the one for me.


John I have been looking for a yak too. I have done some extensive research and gotten some great feedback here. I have went to a couple places and looked at a few and IMHO you should go with the tarpon 140. I am. Think I am going to wait until the end of august (my summer bowling league end then and will have the cash) 
wRO had one for $879 with the rudder. I have seen some better prices but not by much and mostly on line. After you add shipping it is almost a wash. Besides at least youu have some recourse if something was wrong unlike the online stores. Let me know if/when you get one and if i have mine we can do some fishing together.

I want one to take with me surf fishing on hatteras. Launch it right out of the surf and get some of the big reds and spanish you cant always reach from the beach 

ken


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Just a thought--if you're willing to wait til August, why not wait til mid Sept? Alot of stores sell of there demos and extra inventory. Might find yourself a deal...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Grommet said:


> Just a thought--if you're willing to wait til August, why not wait til mid Sept? Alot of stores sell of there demos and extra inventory. Might find yourself a deal...




Is that so? I didnt know when they sold the demo's. I have been looking for a good deal. It seems all the prices are pretty close to the same. Since I dont care for fishing when its 95 degrees (predominately fish at night and dusk and dawn during summer) I can wait a little while longer. Striper season is right around the corner. will have to have it by then and it has to be a tarpon 140 w/rudder. If you hear of one please PM me and thanks

ken


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Give WRO a shot their customer service is A-1!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Thanks again Everyone*

Just want to say thanks again for the info. I have been checking some good "Yak" web sites and have found a wealth of information on them.

I am going to check out Wild River Outfitters and a couple of other places. I have been checking the newspapers and the Trading Post also. I would definately buy a used one if it was in good shape, and fit my needs. If any of you guys know anyone selling one... gimme a holler.

Ruthless, I'll give you a buzz some time this week, and mayby we can discuss a possible demo on the T160?

Mayby Ken " Redskinsfan228" and I can make our maiden voyage...... or synchronized capsizing together late this summer some time this summer.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Let us know when you do get it. I've been in my 'old' Tarpon 160 (2004) exactly once as of this writing. Be good to hang out with a couple of newbies...not adventerous enough to to try the HRBT/CBBT with the old salts yet.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> Just want to say thanks again for the info. I have been checking some good "Yak" web sites and have found a wealth of information on them.
> 
> I am going to check out Wild River Outfitters and a couple of other places. I have been checking the newspapers and the Trading Post also. I would definately buy a used one if it was in good shape, and fit my needs. If any of you guys know anyone selling one... gimme a holler.
> 
> ...



I am like John in as much as I too would like a used yak so now you have two to ell your unwanted yak too. Gib=ve us a PM. I personally am interested in a tarpon 140/160

ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> Just want to say thanks again for the info. I have been checking some good "Yak" web sites and have found a wealth of information on them.
> 
> I am going to check out Wild River Outfitters and a couple of other places. I have been checking the newspapers and the Trading Post also. I would definately buy a used one if it was in good shape, and fit my needs. If any of you guys know anyone selling one... gimme a holler.
> 
> ...



I am like John in as much as I too would like a used yak so now you have two to ell your unwanted yak too. Give us a PM. I personally am interested in a tarpon 140/160

ken


----------

